# Wow here I am in a forum I never thought i would have a question for...



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

So I take my two Pit bulls on a walk today and halfway through our walk A lady stopped her car, squinted at my girls and told me I need to take them to the groomer ad then drove off....

What on EARTH could a groomer possibly do for my two girls that I can't do myself?!?!

They get a vigorous rubdown/massage with a warmed damp towel every night. then I run a flea comb through their short bristly fur. It pulls out any shed hairs and checks for fleas. They eat raw and have perfect teeth. And the vet dremels their nails for me...

What the aytch e double hockey sticks could she have been talking about? 

very very


----------



## BarclaysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

Are they brindle? Maybe she thought they were dirty 

I don't put a lot of weight into anything shouted at me from passing cars!


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

hmm.. I dunno about that one. What I do personally with my dog is I usually wash and brush him at home and then every few months or so I'll take him to get groomed. But with shorthaired dogs I don't really see why someone passing by would tell you you need to take the dogs to the groomers. Now I could understand if you had a large hairy dog that was all matted and the lady drove by. Then yes, I'd say you should take your dog to the groomers. However my dog is a tint of yellow at the moment so he's due for a bath..... What does the warmed damp towel do? Just curious.



BarclaysMom said:


> Are they brindle? Maybe she thought they were dirty
> 
> I don't put a lot of weight into anything shouted at me from passing cars!


Oh that's a thought, I didn't even think about that.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

ara28 said:


> hmm.. I dunno about that one. What I do personally with my dog is I usually wash and brush him at home and then every few months or so I'll take him to get groomed. But with shorthaired dogs I don't really see why someone passing by would tell you you need to take the dogs to the groomers. Now I could understand if you had a large hairy dog that was all matted and the lady drove by. Then yes, I'd say you should take your dog to the groomers. However my dog is a tint of yellow at the moment so he's due for a bath..... What does the warmed damp towel do? Just curious.
> 
> 
> Oh that's a thought, I didn't even think about that.


feels good and gets the days dirt off of them...they both are huge sissies when it comes to baths and around fifty pounds of squirming whining flailing pit bull is really hard to bathe...


----------



## lives4dogshows (Mar 29, 2008)

A Groomer?! for a pit bull! Wow lol. That's like the lady at my friends work who wanted a discount on distressed denim jeans because she thought they were defective.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

That is great that you do the grooming on your pits. Why she would yell out the window at you? People are nuts? LOL However, as a professional groomer, I have quite a few (counting at least 5 off the top of my head) pits that come in monthly for bath, nails, ears and shed outs. Some people just prefer someone else do it.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> That is great that you do the grooming on your pits. Why she would yell out the window at you? People are nuts? LOL However, as a professional groomer, I have quite a few (counting at least 5 off the top of my head) pits that come in monthly for bath, nails, ears and shed outs. Some people just prefer someone else do it.




I was just wondering if she saw something I should be doing that I didn't know about. One of the reasons I prefer pits is the low low maintenance grooming. 

It was really really weird...thanks yall


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

This made me chuckle.  I can't imagine what she was looking at; looking at Britches there is only so much grooming that canbe done.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Maybe the driver was a groomer and that was her weird idea of promotion.

I used to take my big lab to the groomer. For about $25, they would bath him, clean his ears, do his scent glands if he needed it and trim his nails. The first time my wife made an appointment for him, I said, "Are you insane? They're going to charge by the pound and it'll be $100!"


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> So I take my two Pit bulls on a walk today and halfway through our walk A lady stopped her car, squinted at my girls and told me I need to take them to the groomer ad then drove off....
> 
> What on EARTH could a groomer possibly do for my two girls that I can't do myself?!?!
> 
> ...



I would have shown her my middle finger...tell her she needs to keep her eyes on the road....if she had any guts, she would have come right up to you and your dogs and said that. Errrrrggggggghhhh


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I had a driver once slow down and yell out the window, "Is that a dog?!"

No, sir. He's a very large squirrel.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Lorina said:


> I had a driver once slow down and yell out the window, "Is that a dog?!"
> 
> No, sir. He's a very large squirrel.


lmao....Beavis looks like a pirate to me...he should totally be one for halloween sometime...get him an eye patch and a little bandana....too cute!


as for the lady I just stared at her....I have had a lot of your typical hoots and crap about my dogs but this one took the cake for pure randomness...


----------



## 2malts4me (Aug 23, 2008)

Maybe she meant after a day of all that exercise they deserved a day at the spa and needed to be pampered??? I don't know, kind of weird. lol


----------



## Twinney (Nov 4, 2007)

Lorina said:


> I had a driver once slow down and yell out the window, "Is that a dog?!"


 My neighbors got a badly bred pom not long ago (he's a 'miniature'  ) and one time when he was loose I was SURE it was a cat until started to bark.


Seriously Zim, a short haired dog, already well groomed, needing a groomer? Ugh, she needs glasses I think. Don't you just love it when people yell things out at you through there car? Where's the guts to walk up and talk to people anymore!?


----------



## AirForceAngel (Sep 26, 2008)

That's just odd. Lolz!

I agree with flipgirl, I would have tossed up my bird and told that woman to mind her own d*mn business.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey, if dog owners keep flippin' off ignorant people, how are we gonna win 'em over? 

Maybe a cheerful, "Thank you very much for your most excellent suggestion. We're headed for the carwash as we speak."

(You have to say it without a hint of sarcasm, which may require some practice in front of the mirror.)

People used to call to my dog by name from passing cars when I had my big lab. I'd think, "WTH? I've had a business in this city for 25 years and they know my dog, but not me?"



Lorina said:


> I had a driver once slow down and yell out the window, "Is that a dog?!"
> 
> No, sir. He's a very large squirrel.


Or a very small lion.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

RonE said:


> Hey, if dog owners keep flippin' off ignorant people, how are we gonna win 'em over?
> 
> Maybe a cheerful, "Thank you very much for your most excellent suggestion. We're headed for the carwash as we speak."
> 
> ...


no I don't typically flip people off unless they are of the Hey I will trade you a stereo for a puppy or eighty bux says my dog can wipe the floor with yours variety...

I do like the carwash idea...


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

in my expert opinion. it sounds to me like this lady is a jackass.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I get the opposite. I always get asked, 'Hey, where did you take your dog to get groomed?'. Are you looking at Summer? Because really, I haven't ever taken her to a groomer and she probably gets brushed once or twice a month. For some reason her coat just really takes care of itself.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

RonE said:


> Hey, if dog owners keep flippin' off ignorant people, how are we gonna win 'em over?
> 
> Maybe a cheerful, "Thank you very much for your most excellent suggestion. We're headed for the carwash as we speak."
> 
> ...


Yes true, RonE...yesterday was a very reactive day for me so that was my first reaction. I've had people yell out their window 'what do you feed your cat?" Which is not as bad as this situation but how do people drive and not get into accidents? 

Good suggestion...I'll be sarcastic next time. Or maybe say, 'oops watch out for that kid!!...."


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

I have a Shih Tzu X that has a very nicely kept 2 inch long coat. High maintenance! Anyways, I had run into a groomer at an off leash dog park a few months ago who said "your dog desperately needs a hair cut! Very over due!" hahaa!! Then I was like "oh! you think so? because I'm a groomer myself actually! And there's not one knot in her!"


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I ignore stupid comments like that...somedays it is really tempting to say something though...but really, people who talk like that don't need any further encouragement!!!


----------



## kirsti71 (Oct 2, 2008)

LOL... maybe she thought they needed a bow! lmao


----------



## Pasofino (Apr 10, 2008)

MAYBE she owns a local grooming salon and need business!


----------

